# wodka gorbatschow



## MoPB82 (19. November 2002)

ich suche das logo bzw das ding was auf der flasche drauf is als bild !!!
ich hab echt bei google gewsucht und des beste war 150Xirgendwas 
hat einer von euch ne idee ???
ps: bei google hab ich auch die page durchsucht und nix gefunden


hat einer ein bild davon ??? is wichtig !!!

thx MoPB82


----------



## Fabian (19. November 2002)

ne flasche kaufen und schoen gross einscannen *g*


----------



## MoPB82 (19. November 2002)

*mopb82*

wenn ich ne flasche kaufe , hab ich nicht mehr den nerv dazu die danach mit nachhause zunehmen und zu fotografieren bzw einscannen
weil ich meistens zu dicht bin und sie dann wegwerf =)


----------



## Fabian (19. November 2002)

mhh, TSCHAKA!


----------



## blunznwurscht (24. November 2002)

@MoPB82


Erst scannen, DANN saufen!!


----------



## goela (28. November 2002)

Klau halt einem Penner die Flasche - oder lass sie von einem Leer saufen!


----------



## beeviz (22. Januar 2003)

aber echt... kauf dir ne pulle, leg die in wasser das das etikett sich ablöst, und dann scann es. und dann trink die pulle


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von beeviz _
> *aber echt... kauf dir ne pulle, leg die in wasser das das etikett sich ablöst, und dann scann es. und dann trink die pulle  *



Hurra, meine Gebete wurden erhört.  
Ein Prosit auf die Idee.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

